# That is one sweet smile



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Porky.


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

dgui said:


> Porky.
> 
> View attachment 1624


Proud papa


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

beautifel dog, what kind is he/she?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

he is a proper dog, he is nice, jeff


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Awww!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

USASlingshot said:


> beautifel dog, what kind is he/she?


She is a Catahoula Sheperd the Catahoula part is her Brindle color and markings. We got Pork Chop, her official christian name, when she was 6 weeks old and she kept one blue eye for her first year then it turned to a lighter brown with white specks termed by breeders as cracked marble. We later began to just call her Porky because as she really likes to Ham it up. By her 12th year she began to get a little silver in her face. She is now 14 and is much more sociable. The Catahoula breed has a weakness for deafness she learned hand signals very easily especially when it is bean time. She comes in and out of the house but she sleeps in her cabin with ac and heat with an arthopedic cushion. I think her eye sight is still good because she still kills thing and brings them to the door for us to see how she spent her day. She has lost some size musle mass I suppose since she is old she is less active but I just noticed as I am writing this she has one eye on me right now. Where ever we go and bring her she always draws people that are curious about her esspecially Texans when we are traveling and stop to give the dogs a break. Thanks for asking about her, she is sort of once in a life time kind of dog and I dont think I will have another one when she is gone. But for now we are living it up.


----------

